# Model Y in Wyoming - Deep Freeze Test



## dreab

Model Y winter driving video, including demo'ing a new 'Snow Plow' feature 

https://insideevs.com/features/451101/video-tesla-model-y-driving-11-inches-snow/


----------



## GDN

I had to skip through most of that, but just cringed the way the guy treated the car with the ruler and then trying windows and wipers without clearning the snow. I'll say it looks like Tesla has made it resilient, it just kills me to see people try it without doing a decent or proper snow/ice removal first.

I'll add the only thing I'd really want to know he didn't address. That is how is the heat pump handling the cold weather? Will the car heat up nicely and efficiently inside?


----------



## shareef777

GDN said:


> I had to skip through most of that, but just cringed the way the guy treated the car with the ruler and then trying windows and wipers without clearning the snow. I'll say it looks like Tesla has made it resilient, it just kills me to see people try it without doing a decent or proper snow/ice removal first.
> 
> I'll add the only thing I'd really want to know he didn't address. That is how is the heat pump handling the cold weather? Will the car heat up nicely and efficiently inside?


In all fairness, he treated his car about as nice as he treated himself. Standing out there in below freezing temps with no gloves and tennis shoes.


----------



## pjfw8

shareef777 said:


> In all fairness, he treated his car about as nice as he treated himself. Standing out there in below freezing temps with no gloves and tennis shoes.


He is from a much warmer climate. I'm sure he found the depth of snow intriguing


----------

